# Angel fish Just had Fry! New to the Fish world. Need advice



## JDLarsen (Sep 8, 2011)

So My fiance and I Just got a 45 gallon tank for $50 that came with 2 tiger barbs and 9 inch plecko and 2 Angel fish.

We just got rid of the plecko and tiger barbs because they were not doing well in the tank. The person who came and picked the plecko up was the one who told us that the Angels where getting ready to breed. 

it was definatly a shock to us because we hadn't even thought about breeding the 2.

Sure enough while I was on vacation they had the babies. When I got home I found a bunch of little fry sitting on one of the leaves.  They have now been free swimmers for 3 days now. I need some advice on what to do next! I wanna do as much as I can to keep most of those little Angel Babies alive. Advise PLEASE!


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

Documentary - Breeding the Freshwater Angelfish - Part 1 of 2 - YouTube
watch this, just found it, hope it helps.


----------



## JDLarsen (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow Thanks that has helped so much!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

that a very informative video and easy to understand and follow. Those lil buggers are so cute, looks like you'll have to get some live brine shrimp for now? Or did you already get some?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i raised mine on hikari first bites as well.


----------



## JDLarsen (Sep 8, 2011)

Im using the first bites right now, but after that video its making me want to try brine shrimp even if I just do it for even just one of the feedings. I'm excited. My fiance moved the babies instead of the parents not knowing that he could stress them to death and we only have 1 baby left. But after watching the video I am going to give it another go when they spawn next and this time we are going to be ready for it  I cant wait to let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

aw, sorry about your angelfish fry, but now you know for next time. Hope your one last one make it.


----------



## phucthanhnhan (May 19, 2021)

Tazzy_toon said:


> that a very informative video and easy to understand and follow. Those lil buggers are so cute, looks like you'll have to get some live brine shrimp for now? Or did you already get some?


 https://phucthanhnhan.com/dich-vu/c...en-hinh/dich-vu-livestream-chuyen-nghiep.html


----------

